
World’s first jetpack motorcycle, The Speeder - doitLP
https://jetpackaviation.com
======
kristianp
Motorbikes not dangerous enough for you? Try jetpack's new flying model!

~~~
jaclaz
Don't forget:

Motorbikes not expensive enough for you? Try jetpack's new flying model!

At a mere US$ 380,000 list price it's a steal.

